# Lajitas, Tx And Big Bend National Park



## ajk170 (Oct 18, 2015)

Lajitas l, TX is a great spot for those wanting a nice campground while visiting Big Bend National Park. While its part of a larger resort the sites are nice! I do recommend having a generator due to us losing power for about 5 hours in July when it was 102 degrees at 3pm. While that part was brutal, the overall stay was really nice. I think we paid $50 a night and that was probably their low season due to the heat. The golf course was tremendous and well worth the $100 a person price- the views of Mexico and Big Bend were worth the price!


----------

